# Hi from West Aus



## BunyipDreaming (Dec 2, 2008)

I've pottered around sailnet before and finally have registered.

I have a 30' sloop, which I'm preparing for an Indian Ocean crossing next year. Watch that will mean a lot of questions.

Currently I'm installing a cockpit locker for my liferaft and working out how to install a solent stay. The liferaft locker is pretty straightforward and the solent stay seems that way but presents many questions, such as 'is a ball tang fitting 12" below the masthead strong enough?" Where can you get Highfield levers from?", "Can/should you rig a 'twistle yard' on a solent stay?".

As I say lots of questions so the forum will be hearing from me.

Regards
Tony


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Tony and best of luck.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Tony, wellcome to Sailnet. Where do you keep your yacht?

Ilenart


----------



## BunyipDreaming (Dec 2, 2008)

Ilenart said:


> Hi Tony, wellcome to Sailnet. Where do you keep your yacht?
> 
> Ilenart


Hi, I have a Custom 30 penned in RPYC Crawley, up the river.

Regards
TonyM


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Tony,

assume you have heard about the Quindalup cruise down south between Xmas and New year. Plus there is a Abrolis cruise around March next year.

Further details here.

Ilenart


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet Tony, good to see more Aussie's on here. Best of luck with your plans and the boat.


----------



## MisterBilge (Dec 3, 2008)

G'day, Mates
So, it's 1980. I've got a boat in Newport, Rhode Island, USA, and it's Cup season. I'm hanging around "Christies" which was the (un)official watering hole of the Auzzie boat, and I elbowed my way in, briefly, whilst Alan Bond (self-made guy who sponsored the boat) was holding court.
Some years later, I read where he's off to the hoosegow (jail, in case that dowsn't translate) for, what, income tax evasion? I get to thinking: Gee here's a guy who had it all, and phfffft..it's gone. Then I got to thinking more deeply, and I knocked myself in the head, silently saying: y'know, in a few months/years, he's going to be out, and a ziollionaire again...and I'm still going to be Joe Bag-a-donuts. 
I think that's exactly what happened, at least the latter part.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

welcome aboard Tony. We are one but we are many.


----------

